# What does your username mean?



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)

I've noticed very few members here use their real names when they sign up.  As a result, many usernames are rather cryptic.

Just curious.... what does your username here mean?

Mine comes from *480* volts, a common commercial & industrial voltage, and *Sparky*, a job-site nickname for electricians.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 7, 2012)

My name, Eric Ingerson.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just my name.  Wish it was something more interesting than that.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine means - *I AM CANADIAN!


*&#8203;Brent


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine comes from being surrounded by discrete digitized information all the time...  a reminder that infinite and continuous is really the way of things.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine describes a failed transmission part that just sounds dirty.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2012)

Trever is a nickname my mom gave me in my teens....she loved Trevor Howard...it stuck.


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

It's kinda lost its original meaning and just become my "webname" now. But originally it was because I was getting into reading things and registering on a book forum.

The neat thing is barring one guy on flickr (who got there before me - darn you!!) its fairly unique so most sites I don't have any problem registering to use it.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 7, 2012)

My IRL friends say I'm bossy. I don't know why they'd think that though...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, it's pretty self-explanatory...


----------



## cannpope (Feb 7, 2012)

1st initial of first name, middle name, last name...


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 7, 2012)

MLee Kneer (pronounced near)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)

Overread said:


> ...........The neat thing is barring one guy on flickr (who got there before me - darn you!!) its fairly unique so most sites I don't have any problem registering to use it.



I did a pre-emptive strike about that years ago.... registered on all the useless networking sites so my username would be 'taken'.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

RauschPhotography said:


> Well, it's pretty self-explanatory...



HEY THERE I DUNT GET IT!

I think my username has something to do with my first name, and welcoming myself. Or something.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 7, 2012)

I once owned a Volkswagen GTI 337 edition.  So I am fond of 337 for some reason.


----------



## Kolander (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking for a word that sounds good in many languages, I suddenly wrote _Kolander_. Thought I had invented it, later I discovered that it is a common name


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

Kolander said:


> Looking for a word that sounds good in many languages, I suddenly wrote _Kolander_. Thought I had invented it, later I discovered that it is a common name



haha I did the same thing with overread - only instead of a real name it just turned out to be a regular mundane word.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 7, 2012)

Good thread! There's a lot of them I've wondered about as well.

I've used sm4him for everything from emails to social media, since I first got online, many years ago (right after Gore invented the internet).  It's simple, but I've had very, very few instances where it was taken, and when it is, I use sbm4him instead.
You'll find me that way on most anything--Google +, Twitter, FB, Pinterest, flickr, 500px, webshots...hmmm...no wonder I don't actually have a life! 

*S*haron *M*onett is sold out *4* (for) *Him* (Christ)!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 7, 2012)

"Bend The Light" is based on a scientific hero of mine, Isaac newton, performing light bending experiments in his room at woolthorpe. Thought it went well with my hobby. 

There is a wedding company in the US using it, though. I didn't know until I'd already registered it in various places. I now have several domains with it, (including my own forum), username on several other photo forums, and several emails, etc.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> I once owned a Volkswagen GTI 337 edition.  So I am fond of 337 for some reason.



I thought it was because you were only 3/4 of a 1337 h4xx0r.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Good thread! There's a lot of them I've wondered about as well.



Agreed 

Although not the name on my birth certificate, it is the one that matters most to me. And it is my one and true name in a certain part of the world.

I've had many names over the period when I worked as a PJ because most people couldn't say my birth certificate one and would give me a new one that fit our relationship better. I loved them all but this one is special. It was given to me when I was adopted into a tribe after many years of working with these people and I'm very proud of it.

As for what it actually means... I don't really know. I only know for sure what it means to me. And that's plenty good enough.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Good thread! There's a lot of them I've wondered about as well.
> ...



And he is going to tell me his real name at some point!!! lol

My name is Michele....lol I bet that was hard to figure out. I was a goof artsy kid growing up and never really liked that I had a popular name. So I started spelling w/ a "s". lol I also use Mishell and sometimes Mish. It's a lot easier to get logins too!!


----------



## Orrin (Feb 7, 2012)

I use my auto tag number........


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 7, 2012)

Igs: nickname back from highschool.
EMT: worked EMS in NY for a while.


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 7, 2012)

I constantly have to remind myself to think.


----------



## paigew (Feb 7, 2012)

mine is my name too...not very exciting


----------



## baturn (Feb 7, 2012)

Name...1st and 2nd initial plus 1st 4 letters of last name.


----------



## shortpants (Feb 7, 2012)

Just the nickname my husband gave me when he met me. I'm vertically challenged.


----------



## spotter (Feb 7, 2012)

17 years ago - Radio station traffic spotter.


----------



## lapequesalsera (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine means the little salsa dancer


----------



## Compaq (Feb 7, 2012)

[boring post]

It was the year of... well, 6 years ago or something. I joined to play an internet game called Jottonia (Nation simulator, stock game, shares, trade : : Jottonia). This is an online nation simulator in which you invest in stocks, run for election for Parliament, work as a freelancer and write articles for the local paper, The Jottonian Times. You can be a lawyer, after a Law Course at the University, in which you can prosecute/defend cases... It's all English, so I recommend you join if you have got time on your hands. I played for 4 years, then on and off due to less time for the game due to uni. Anyway, I joined with the screen name "CompaQ 6710b". After that, I've just modified the nick slightly...as you probably notice. It's just the name of the computer the school lent us the three years we went there.

[/boring post]


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine is my last name and hockey number.

I used to use Admaker all the time but I found that it seemed to be taken everywhere I tried it so I just switched to Demers18


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 7, 2012)

J-Jessica
Owens- last name
Photo- because this is a photo forum


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 7, 2012)

<-   F.I.+M.I.+Last Name


----------



## naptime (Feb 7, 2012)

mine was just some random word i picked out of thin air.

it doesn't have any specific meaning at all.




:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the main aspects of my photography has been taking photos of my model railroad creations.  Also real trains, thus Railphotog!


----------



## One2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can only count to 2 and that's why I picked One2.


----------



## Compaq (Feb 7, 2012)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

naptime!!


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 7, 2012)

Ysarex is the name of a venerable old Rodenstock lens design. I used to have a 50mm 2.8 Ysarex on my IIIs.

Joe


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine is a name I came up with for my first email address, and it has just stuck.  I was a volunteer firefighter from the time I was 16 until I moved from home at 22.  

MFD - Initials for fire department
Rookie -  I became the official rookie, even though I was not the newest guy there.  The cheif called me 'booger' since everyone always picked on me so much.
516 - My unit number, some people would call this a 'call sign', as this was how we communicated to each other on the radios.


----------



## kamerageek (Feb 7, 2012)

Kamera is a variation on the spelling of camera in some European languages. Geek because I am a software engineer by profession. Just a combination of activities that dominate my time. It's about as creative as I get.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2012)

On my last spiritual journey of self discovery, I found out that red/orange was my color(s) and the base chakra, the red tail hawk was my animal, I became a student of reiki, I was primal, I was sensual, I studied shamanism, I became involved with a group of people that was intent on healing mother earth, I traveled on a river of positive energy through the universe.  I gave.  I received.


_KUNDALINI _- (Sanskrit _kund, _"to burn"; _kunda, _"to coil or to spiral") a concentrated field of intelligent, cosmic invisible energy absolutely vital to life; beginning in the base of the spine when a man or woman begins to evolve as wisdom is earned. Kundalini has been described as liquid fire and liquid light. The ultimate outcome of kundalini is the union of Will _(sakti- kundalini), _Knowledge _{prana-kundalini) _and Action _(para- kundalini)_


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

Naptime (Jay) Do you have Narcolepsy?


----------



## jedirunner (Feb 7, 2012)

Jedi are the coolest beings of any known fictional universe (even dreamed I was one last night).  Runner cause every now and again I like to go out running. 

Kevin ... er ... JediRunner


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 7, 2012)

My name is Hoot and I use a Macintosh computer.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine is an "O", 7 bars, then another "O".

Or it could be a Jeep...


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Naptime (Jay) Do you have Narcolepsy?


I just hope he doesn't drive that much. lol


----------



## naptime (Feb 7, 2012)

lol no.

when I was competing I would stay up all night for days working on my truck. While running my pizza shop every day. Then drive all night to events. Subsequently I would sleep at the event. Lol.

and, down in the DR I just tend to drink and party all night, and sleep all day on the beach, on the boat, at dinner, lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 7, 2012)

naptime said:


> down in the DR I just tend to drink and party all night, and sleep all day on the beach, on the boat, at dinner, lol.


Isn't that what you're supposed to do there?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Mine is an "O", 7 bars, then another "O"....


Yeah, but somehow 070 just doesn't have the same ring as, say......


----------



## naptime (Feb 7, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > down in the DR I just tend to drink and party all night, and sleep all day on the beach, on the boat, at dinner, lol.
> ...



absolutely !!!!

if i had a beach here, i'd do it here too !!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 7, 2012)

e.rose...

Emily Rose... with emphasis on the Rose... cause I think it's pretty and I don't get to use it enough.

/uncharacteristically girly moment


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 7, 2012)

kundalini said:


> _KUNDALINI _- (Sanskrit _kund, _"to burn"; _kunda, _"to coil or to spiral") a concentrated field of intelligent, cosmic invisible energy absolutely vital to life;QUOTE]
> 
> The Force?
> 
> When I first got dial-up many, many, many years ago I needed to pick a username and Netskimmer sounded cool and was a fairly accurate description and I've been using it ever since.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 7, 2012)

I collect polar bears -- mainly figurines, but other items as well.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 7, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I collect polar bears -- mainly figurines, but other items as well.


'Others' being real, living Polar Bears?


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 8, 2012)

hmmm......


----------



## naptime (Feb 8, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> hmmm......



:lmao:     :hug::


----------



## snowbear (Feb 8, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> 'Others' being real, living Polar Bears?


Yep - better than having watch dogs!  Postcards, tree ornaments, a lunchbox . . . even a Klondike Bar ad poster.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 8, 2012)

I know this is not even mid-february yet but I think this is going to be one of the year's best threads. And naptime's post is going to be in the top-10 of this years' posts.

Beautiful post man.

I just love this thread.


----------



## IByte (Feb 8, 2012)

Basically my signature sums it up, I'm a strong computer technician, you push me Ibyte back 8)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 8, 2012)

big props to naptime on the audio addiction.


mine almost everywhere else is sndsgood (sounds good) started on a car audio forum propbably 15 or so years ago and its stuck. i came here, put sndsgood as my user name. and was waiting for the responce email from the site so i can start posting. after several days and several emails to the site with not a single responce i got frustrated and just started a new account 12sndsgood   (one to sound good)  sad but i actually hated the fact i had a diffrent name on here lol. now i don't really notice it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 8, 2012)

About a decade ago a pro warcraft 3 ROC player used this name. 

It's simply dominator backwards, but I always thought it sounded cool.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 8, 2012)

Another boring one here.

I play the clarinet, and my initials are JWD.


----------



## Automagic (Feb 8, 2012)

Push button and out comes picture...

First post!!


----------



## ZapoTeX (Feb 9, 2012)

The first forum I ever registered on was the Italian community of LaTeX users (the typesetting system, not the S/M outfit) and I wanted a name that incorporated a pun about LaTeX or TeX.

In the Italian version of Disney comics, professor Zapotec is friends with Mickey Mouse and Goofy and often travels with them on archaeological quests or stuff like that. Given that I'm a geek and I like traveling, I thought that my pun would be ZapoTeX.

I kept the same username on every forum since then 

Bye bye!


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 14, 2012)

Todo Del Sur means "All of the South" in Spanish.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a twisted and naughty mind. Reading this thread has corrected the wonderful misconceptions I had regarding some people's usernames. I am not happy.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and, "Jaemie" is my name. 

Well, duh. Lol.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 26, 2012)

My name backwards! (Mel Rey)


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 26, 2012)

Boring explanation

I used to travel a great deal (44 countries, 40 states) and my first username on lonelyplanet was drtraveler but that seemed a bit pompous (like a grip on a D40) and so I changed it and use The_Traveler wherever I can.

Lew


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

yerlem said:


> My name backwards! (Mel Rey)



Mel Rey is a _*pretty*_ name. 




The_Traveler said:


> ...that seemed a bit pompous (like a grip on a D40)...



hehehe...


----------



## yerlem (Jun 26, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Boring explanation
> 
> I used to travel a great deal (44 countries, 40 states) and my first username on lonelyplanet was drtraveler but that seemed a bit pompous (like a grip on a D40) and so I changed it and use The_Traveler wherever I can.
> 
> Lew



That is a lot of travelling! 44 countries? what was your job? Or did you travel for pleasure?



Jaemie said:


> Mel Rey is a _*pretty*_ name.



Thank you! it's actually Melisa, spelled with one "s", which always confuses my american friends, lol. 
I like the name Jaemie as well, I'd never seen it spelled like that!


----------



## Forkie (Jun 26, 2012)

My friends call me "Forkie", which is a contraction of my actual surname.  I had to choose Fork instead because Forkie was already taken.  Someone took the name and never writes a bloody post.  The thief.


----------



## ewick (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine comes from when my son was a baby and learning to talk. He would hear everyone saying "ERIC" and he would try his hardest to say it to but it would come out "ewick" aww fond memories. He is now 12 years old. how time flies.


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2012)

Forkie - er you are Forkie you know not Fork


----------



## ewick (Jun 26, 2012)

lapequesalsera said:


> Mine means the little salsa dancer



Ok I get the second part of your name "quesalsera" but what does "lape" mean? what kind of salsa do you dance? I dance cuban and L.A. style. I'm just now learnign to dance on 2.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2012)

Totally unimaginative - my name initials.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2012)

kundalini said:


> On my last spiritual journey of self discovery, I found out that red/orange was my color(s) and the base chakra, the red tail hawk was my animal, I became a student of reiki, I was primal, I was sensual, I studied shamanism, I became involved with a group of people that was intent on healing mother earth, I traveled on a river of positive energy through the universe.  I gave.  I received.
> 
> 
> _KUNDALINI _- (Sanskrit _kund, _"to burn"; _kunda, _"to coil or to spiral") a concentrated field of intelligent, cosmic invisible energy absolutely vital to life; beginning in the base of the spine when a man or woman begins to evolve as wisdom is earned. Kundalini has been described as liquid fire and liquid light. The ultimate outcome of kundalini is the union of Will _(sakti- kundalini), _Knowledge _{prana-kundalini) _and Action _(para- kundalini)_



So how did you decide on Felix as your avatar, rather than the much more laid back - Fat Freddie's cat.


----------



## manny212 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea pretty boring , manny is my name. And it's me un the avatar picture with some actress.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine was just a lame attempt at incorporating photography and my job as a paramedic into a username.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2012)

I was going for unpopular_photography, but I ran out of space.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine means I'm a goober and didn't learn from past experiences choosing usernames and ending up with a name I regret.
I would change mine in a heartbeat.


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 26, 2012)

If you ask me what I hate most it would be picking a username, screename, email, website name, anything that includes picking a name.

So I usually just go with my name, Haya. Yes, you do say it like _HI-ya_. & my last name starts with an H; So I tagged that at the end. Very creative eh?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2012)

kundalini said:


> On my last spiritual journey of self discovery, I found out that red/orange was my color(s) and the base chakra, the red tail hawk was my animal, I became a student of reiki, I was primal, I was sensual, I studied shamanism, I became involved with a group of people that was intent on healing mother earth, I traveled on a river of positive energy through the universe.  I gave.  I received.
> 
> 
> _KUNDALINI _- (Sanskrit _kund, _"to burn"; _kunda, _"to coil or to spiral") a concentrated field of intelligent, cosmic invisible energy absolutely vital to life; beginning in the base of the spine when a man or woman begins to evolve as wisdom is earned. Kundalini has been described as liquid fire and liquid light. The ultimate outcome of kundalini is the union of Will _(sakti- kundalini), _Knowledge _{prana-kundalini) _and Action _(para- kundalini)_


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> If you ask me what I hate most it would be picking a username, screename, email, website name, anything that includes picking a name.
> 
> So I usually just go with my name, Haya. Yes, you do say it like _HI-ya_. & my last name starts with an H; So I tagged that at the end. Very creative eh?



every time I see you I think


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Haya.H said:
> 
> 
> > If you ask me what I hate most it would be picking a username, screename, email, website name, anything that includes picking a name.
> ...



LOL! hahahahahhahahahahha omg.. i've heard that SO many times before. Or people make fun of the fact that it sounds like a karate move. Or that it sounds like hi. Jeez i've heard so many jokes about my name I could go on for days.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Sums up my golf game scoring.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2012)

Need I say more


----------



## macpro88 (Jun 26, 2012)

mine comes from an internet handle I came up with when I had my old MacBook Pro, I was born in 1988 (young, I know...) name just stuck, and use it just about anywhere I sing up for a community.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 26, 2012)

A man in the hospital that I was born at was named Texasrex. My dad's name is Rex. 

We live in an area that has lots of bobcats.

It's kind of a family inside joke

I took Texas off because it annoys me when people put their location into their usernames...so....yeah...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 26, 2012)

It's very hard to guess what mine is


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine is my cat's name plus my year of birth and I have to say I don't know what I was thinking at the time, because now, it just really sounds stupid to me.


----------

